# Richard Jefferson & DeJuan Blair



## qross1fan

Along with Jack McClinton + Nando De Colo (whoever he is) and this forum dead, what gives? Spur fans killed themselves at a reenactment of the Alamo or something?


----------



## billfindlay10

Spurs could be tough next year if Manu is healthy and the Spurs pick up a vet big man in free agency!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Jakain and I are the only Spurs fan that still frequent the site, and Jakain never comes around here.


----------



## Jakain

Yea my bad I'm usually glued to Spurstalk.com when its comes to SA. We should definitely jump start this place again since its exciting times for Spurs fans.

RC Buford is really shelling out the big bucks for the remaining productive years of the Duncan era.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

just want to add that i'm a Spurs fan too =)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Jakain said:


> Yea my bad I'm usually glued to Spurstalk.com when its comes to SA. We should definitely jump start this place again since its exciting times for Spurs fans.
> 
> RC Buford is really shelling out the big bucks for the remaining productive years of the Duncan era.


Who are you on spurstalk? I don't post there, but I lurk there quit often.


----------



## intheegame

I'm THE biggest Spurs fan this side of the Mississippi, *Don't try to get around the censor*.


----------



## LA68

I remember when they drafted guys like Parker and Ginobili. They were unknown in this country also and they worked out ok ! Didn;t they also draft L. Scola ??

One of the most productive front offices in the league. Get a useful player in the second round so no guaranteed money. Maybe another Malik Rose off of the bench ?? And a veteran who is a good guy and also has been to multiple finals. 

That's how you stay on top. Losing in the first round gave them a good rest for a change. A rested healthy Spur team ? Maybe its best they stay in the shadows for now hehe


----------



## Jakain

^ Yea you've got to respect the Spurs organization for staying within championship reach all these years. Thats not to say they've been perfect (Scola being traded away and Bonner as a starting player are two problems that come to mind) but overall they've been one of the most impressive sports organizations of all time.




FreeMason Jr. said:


> Who are you on spurstalk? I don't post there, but I lurk there quit often.


Yea I'm a lurker as well; that place is loaded with posts and trolling so I just sit on the sidelines. There's a lot of "dedicated" users there to say the least and makes this place look timid by comparison. Can't say it isn't somewhat entertaining though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Jakain said:


> Yea I'm a lurker as well; that place is loaded with posts and trolling so I just sit on the sidelines. There's a lot of "dedicated" users there to say the least and makes this place look timid by comparison. Can't say it isn't somewhat entertaining though.


It's definitely the first place to go to get info on the Spurs, but it's moderated very poorly. All those trolls and threads in the wrong forums really get on my nerves.


----------



## HB

Blair's supposed to be this great pick, but the Spurs just signed Haislip, were very interested in Sheed, and are now said to be looking at Dyess, Big Baby, Bass and Frye. If they were so confident in Blair, why are they trying to bring in guys that will all take minutes from him?


----------



## Jakain

In a French interview with Tony Parker a week or two ago he mentioned that the Spurs were actively pursuing Sheed first and Dyess second. Getting a capable big man that can do big man things is a top priority for the Spurs if they want to be a strong contender - having Matt Bonner as a starting big man is just horrible. Blair should be able to contribute but he's still a rookie and will get rookie calls/mistakes, the Spurs don't like relying on rookie bigs unless their names are Duncan or Robinson. Spurs also don't have a veteran big man not named Duncan at this point and Bonner doesn't count imo since he doesn't do big man stuff.

Spurs aren't really putting a lot on Blair's shoulders and the fact that he was available at the pick the Spurs had was somewhat of a surprise to sportswriters who predicted that he'd be taken before the Spurs would get a chance. Ian Mahinmi and Blair will no doubt be competing for minutes. All Blair needs to do is defend and get rebounds since a healthy Spurs squad has scoring hopefully taken care of with the addition of Jefferson.

The more capable bigs that can play alongside Duncan and maybe even give him more minutes of rest the better since his knees aren't what they used to be.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

HB said:


> Blair's supposed to be this great pick, but the Spurs just signed Haislip, were very interested in Sheed, and are now said to be looking at Dyess, Big Baby, Bass and Frye. If they were so confident in Blair, why are they trying to bring in guys that will all take minutes from him?


The Spurs just lost Oberto and Kurt Thomas in the trade for Jefferson. If the Spurs did not sign Haislip and and another FA (McDyess please) then we'd bee looking at Bonner, Ian, and Blair playing next to Timmy. That doesn't sound too appealing, now does it?


----------



## croco

HB said:


> Blair's supposed to be this great pick, but the Spurs just signed Haislip, were very interested in Sheed, and are now said to be looking at Dyess, Big Baby, Bass and Frye. If they were so confident in Blair, why are they trying to bring in guys that will all take minutes from him?


Assuming that Duncan will play 34 minutes a night, there is still 64 minutes up for grabs in the frontcourt rotation. Give Blair 10-15, Bonner 10-15, McDyess 15-20, Davis 15-20 and you have a pretty deep and solid supporting cast of big men which wasn't the case the past two years. Popovich can use all of them depending on matchups and none of them is expecting to get more than 20 minutes which is why I think it could work.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Davis? Big Baby Davis? With what money would they sign him? They used the LLE on Haislip and are trying to get McDyess for the full MLE.


----------



## LA68

HB said:


> Blair's supposed to be this great pick, but the Spurs just signed Haislip, were very interested in Sheed, and are now said to be looking at Dyess, Big Baby, Bass and Frye. If they were so confident in Blair, why are they trying to bring in guys that will all take minutes from him?


A team can never have "too many" quality bigs. And who says Blair gets any mins at all ? They only chose him because he was there to choose. Second rounders are all crap shoots anyways. 

Every other power is loading up, why not the Spurs too !


----------



## southeasy

*well* i'll be around the Spurs forum this upcoming season seeing as how they signed one of my favourite players in Marcus Haislip and i've been waiting for him to come back to the NBA


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

southeasy said:


> *well* i'll be around the Spurs forum this upcoming season seeing as how they signed one of my favourite players in Marcus Haislip and i've been waiting for him to come back to the NBA


I know absolutely nothing about him. Can you tell me some? Why did nobody want him for so long? Why do you think the Spurs decided to sign him now? How do you think he'll play out for the Spurs?


----------



## LionOfJudah

*Re: Richard Jefferson & DeJuan Blair are Dating*

Now that's a headline.


----------



## southeasy

FreeMason Jr. said:


> I know absolutely nothing about him. Can you tell me some? Why did nobody want him for so long? Why do you think the Spurs decided to sign him now? How do you think he'll play out for the Spurs?


he was very hyped coming out his draft year(2002) but failed expectation largely. stromile swift syndrome, all the talent & ability but lathargic. fast forward to today, for a pretty slight built rangy lean guy, he could bench press 400lbs his last year at Tennessee(01) & you know he's improved his strength since then. he has about a 36+ inch vertical for a legit 6'10 player. pretty spectacular to pair with his wingspan.

went over to europe and honed his skills. he's a very smart offensive player now, day & night compared to his first stint in the NBA, he likes to ISO on big men from behind the arc and take them off the dribble from the perimeter. he has explosive first step & good anticipation skills on D for steals & blocking shots. he will switch on guards & block their perimeter shots, which surprises them that he can move his feet & close out so quickly. 

since going to europe, he developed a pretty good three point shot, which he likes to take, but he mixes up well with his at the basket game, isnt in love with his jumper which is very effective for a PF. again for a PF he posseses an above-average handle, & he has pretty decent court vision, and can deliver crisp passes in traffic.

i really think he will force himself into the starting lineup in San Antonio if McDyess takes a bench role. i could see him starting next to Timmy D @ PF to spread the floor & bring some athleticism to the starting core or being the 6th man, Do-It-All type.

i think his game as is now, is perfectly suited for the NBA, with alot more spacing & speed. he is almost a perfect fit IMO with fast break players like TP, Gino & R.Jeff.

so all in all, very good all-around player, and a very versatile defender, from guards to forwards & the occasional smaller NBA center. for the past 3-4 seasons, he's been the most exciting player in the european leagues which will also help with SA's perceived lack of 'flash'.

i wouldn't say nobody wanted him, he was just offered lucrative contracts in Europe which kept him there. he was very successful overseas, & i think with his maturity now, and some Bank in his pocket, he decided it was time to come back to the NBA at a cheaper price. his contract expire with his spanish club(which was routinely top 4 euro-league team) and SA is a good fit, perennial contender.

if i had to speak on any area of his game i'd say could stand to improve, i'd lean towards his rebounding. TD should help Marcus in this area. he is a good offensive rebounder, but defensively looks disinterested sometimes & doesnt make a great effort to crash those boards. 

i think he'll impress this coming season & show everybody why he's been my favourite player outside of the NBA for the past half-decade.


----------

